# Sony develops film that renders screen reflection almost non-existent



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> When e-paper first appeared in devices like the Kindle, one of its key benefits was the ability to view the display in bright sunlight without reflections. Since then, manufacturers have been working to improve more typical device displays such as LCD and OLED to stop them turning into mirrors outdoors.
> 
> Sony has used the SID 2012 conference to demonstrate a brand new combination of conductive film and low-reflection film that promises to render screen reflection almost non-existent in devices like smartphones and tablets.


More


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice! I want to buy this for every non matte screen I own.


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

> The key to the low reflectance is the formation of an uneven surface, which consists of both concave and convex structures (tiny bumps) that cover the entire film. The uneven surface means that light won't just bounce back off the screen creating a reflection, and therefore making the screen usable in a wider range of lighting conditions.


^from the source

That's practically brilliant. If this will be successful, then we can now use our gadgets. view their screen, even under the sun. Wait, that is, if your gadget is Sony. o.o


----------

